# MODARTT Pianoteq 8 - No Talk Demo



## leonthomasian (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello everyone, 
I don't remember playing a 'modeled' piano library before. It felt so good to get this installed in no time! Maybe this is the future of all libraries! Looks like *Pianoteq 8* was released today. So I recorded this short demo to showcase a number of presets. I haven't played any of the older versions, so can't tell you about improvements, but I CAN tell you for sure this is a fine library. I loved the felt presets in particular. 

I'm planning on recording more demos, but for now, this is what I have to share with you: 




Let me know what you think of Pianoteq or even other modeled piano libraries? Any Pianoteq specific tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 16, 2022)

(1) Nice piece
(2) I have fum with Pianoteq's morphing feature (for example, ~65% some felted-C Bechstein + ~35% a bright YC5 = warm & mellow with a hint of bite. The possibilities are virtually endless)


----------



## leonthomasian (Nov 16, 2022)

Thanks! 

Very nice! Not with Pianoteq, but I've been experimenting with sound design and all that good stuff lately. I will definitely try what you suggested. Do you do that when soloing too, or only when you're layering tracks?


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 16, 2022)

leonthomasian said:


> Do you do that when soloing too, or only when you're layering tracks?


Both: I remove most effects when soloing (perhaps just a bit of space -- I can always add third-party if I need to), but layering tracks, anything goes


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 21, 2022)

These pianos are really getting better, but I still can’t hang with the sound. Play to C1 or E2 on the NY or Berlin Steinway at fairly high velocity. It sounds like a synthesizer. BOING. THAT is the sound that hasn’t gone away. And I think I hear some weird artifacts too, like hashy noise. As always with Pianoteq, I desperately want to like it but, alas. I have to use a steep velocity curve slope, and when I do everything sounds better (I have a heavier touch), but even then it just doesn’t make it.

I have been playing Pianoteq for years, and 8 sounds better for sure. And because it sounds better it plays just a little more like a dream than before. But just a little! I think this is because the responsiveness input of the feedback loop really can’t get much better. It‘s already great! To get a more dynamic feedback loop, for me the sound has to get better somehow.

The weird thing about Modartt is that the acoustic pianos are in a sense their least successful instruments (as such). Many others - practically all the ones I have tried - are stellar. The electro mechanical pianos - all of them including Hohners - are great, the harp is great, the harpsichords too, and now the nylon guitar (which seems excellent too from my demo).

I always tended to use only the non-acoustic piano instruments from them in actual mixes. I tried recording the MIDI with pianoteq and then playing it back on a sampled piano, but that doesn’t work for me. A player subtly adjusts based on what they hear, so really not valid for me.

Anyway, I am tempted to get the Standard version just to practice piano on, but I find the Ravenscroft to be just about as responsive, and much better sounding. EDIT: Honestly V8 it is so much fun to play I probably have to get it, at least the Standard version. It is simply an awesome practice tool. END OF EDIT

Just my 2c. You might try Pianoteq 8 and love it for what you do. It’s an astonishing piece of software, no doubt about that.


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 21, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> These pianos are really getting better, but I still can’t hang with the sound. Play to C1 or E2 on the NY or Berlin Steinway at fairly high velocity. It sounds like a synthesizer. BOING. THAT is the sound that hasn’t gone away. And I think I hear some weird artifacts too, like hashy noise. As always with Pianoteq, I desperately want to like it but, alas. I have to use a steep velocity curve slope, and when I do everything sounds better (I have a heavier touch), but even then it just doesn’t make it.
> 
> I have been playing Pianoteq for years, and 8 sounds better for sure. And because it sounds better it plays just a little more like a dream than before. But just a little! I think this is because the responsiveness input of the feedback loop really can’t get much better. It‘s already great! To get a more dynamic feedback loop, for me the sound has to get better somehow.
> 
> ...


Wavered as well after buying Ravenscroft, but definitely don't regret buying Pianoteq and almost never fire up the bird. You can tweak the hammer settings and spectrum profile (both only in standard/pro) so that it isn't quite so bright at higher velocities - should help a bit with the synthiness.


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 22, 2022)

On sale it’s kind of a no brainer. It doesn’t sound exactly real, but for me it is a fantastic learning tool *because *it’s not realistic; it’s hyper realistic. Polyphony sounds different than on a physical piano. The Pianoteq is more precise. Each voice is distinct. I just love playing it for what it is. With the pro version I can make what I want. Thanks all

EDIT: bought it. Love it. Chose the Steinway B and Guitar (I got only two choices since it was an upgrade). Will possibly get the Bechstein and something else one of these days. Cheers


----------



## leonthomasian (Nov 22, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> On sale it’s kind of a no brainer. It doesn’t sound exactly real, but for me it is a fantastic learning tool *because *it’s not realistic; it’s hyper realistic. Polyphony sounds different than on a physical piano. The Pianoteq is more precise. Each voice is distinct. I just love playing it for what it is. With the pro version I can make what I want. Thanks all
> 
> EDIT: bought it. Love it. Chose the Steinway B and Guitar (I got only two choices since it was an upgrade). Will possibly get the Bechstein and something else one of these days. Cheers


What did you think about the Guitar so far?


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 22, 2022)

leonthomasian said:


> What did you think about the Guitar so far?


Really like it. I have a an embarrassing number of nylon guitar VIs including Indignius, Efimov, and this one might be the new fav. It just plays so beautifully. I’m not sure if it’s 100% realistic, but, again, as it’s own instrument, it seems really promising. I am traveling for the next week+ but will try to post some audio if anyone is interested. The sale ends on the 28th though. I’d recommend downloading the demo. It sold me (and you guys).


----------



## leonthomasian (Nov 24, 2022)

The reason I ask was that on Piano World Forum, I noticed some users were almost angry about Pianoteq having this new Guitar preset. Some were even suggesting, they might as well call it Guitarteq...and things like that. It's a whole different vibe here! 

My history with Pianoteq is limited to Pianoteq 8. To me it's a pretty awesome technology. Maybe it'll save us from installing massive libraries in the near future. 

Would love to hear your demos. Please feel free to post anything Pianoteq in this thread.


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 25, 2022)

leonthomasian said:


> The reason I ask was that on Piano World Forum, I noticed some users were almost angry about Pianoteq having this new Guitar preset. Some were even suggesting, they might as well call it Guitarteq...and things like that. It's a whole different vibe here!
> 
> My history with Pianoteq is limited to Pianoteq 8. To me it's a pretty awesome technology. Maybe it'll save us from installing massive libraries in the near future.
> 
> Would love to hear your demos. Please feel free to post anything Pianoteq in this thread.


Sounds pretty silly to me. It’s not a zero sum game. And btw, they already make proto-piano and keyboard instruments, and the guitar can be thought of as a kind of pre-keyboard too. Listen to D. Scarlatti or many composers before him. You can totally hear a guitar (or lute) play their keyboard music. When I get back maybe I’ll add a little demo showing what I mean. Cheers


----------



## leonthomasian (Nov 29, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Sounds pretty silly to me. It’s not a zero sum game. And btw, they already make proto-piano and keyboard instruments, and the guitar can be thought of as a kind of pre-keyboard too. Listen to D. Scarlatti or many composers before him. You can totally hear a guitar (or lute) play their keyboard music. When I get back maybe I’ll add a little demo showing what I mean. Cheers


Yeah, I couldn't understand the hate either. It's still a mainly piano library anyway, and there's way too many presets available. I don't think those few additional presets would hurt anyone.


----------



## Mindbullets (Dec 11, 2022)

leonthomasian said:


> The reason I ask was that on Piano World Forum, I noticed some users were almost angry about Pianoteq having this new Guitar preset. Some were even suggesting, they might as well call it Guitarteq...and things like that. It's a whole different vibe here!
> 
> Would love to hear your demos. Please feel free to post anything Pianoteq in this thread.


That's hilarious, I had to go back and check the forums to see what you're talking about. I don't get it at all. It's exciting to me that Modartt keeps building physical models of new types of instruments, and I think they nailed it with the guitar. It's a blast to play and explore what sets it apart from anything else.

Your production and compositional skills are much more impressive than mine, but here's an example of some of the cooler things I've discovered about playing it. In short, aftertouch, mallet bounce, pinch harmonics, hammer hardness, celeste pedal, buff stop pedal are pretty fun:


By the way, Modartt is having a video contest right now, in case you hadn't heard. If you're interested, I have to imagine you'd have a strong contender with the one you shared here! Your composition is interesting (love the meter), the performance is great, presets matched the mood well, camera work and editing are great.

Here's a link if you're interested.





MODARTT VIDEO CONTEST 2022 - instructions (Page 1) - Pianoteq user forum - Modartt user forum


MODARTT VIDEO CONTEST 2022 - instructions (Page 1) - Pianoteq user forum - Modartt user forum -




forum.modartt.com


----------



## leonthomasian (Dec 12, 2022)

Mindbullets said:


> That's hilarious, I had to go back and check the forums to see what you're talking about. I don't get it at all. It's exciting to me that Modartt keeps building physical models of new types of instruments, and I think they nailed it with the guitar. It's a blast to play and explore what sets it apart from anything else.
> 
> Your production and compositional skills are much more impressive than mine, but here's an example of some of the cooler things I've discovered about playing it. In short, aftertouch, mallet bounce, pinch harmonics, hammer hardness, celeste pedal, buff stop pedal are pretty fun:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought that was strange too. 

That's really good playing by the way! I really liked the way you were featuring different articulations and dynamics. Some of those presets I haven't even tried, but I will definitely do that for sure. No, I didn't know about the video contest. Thanks for letting me know. 

Have you been playing their products for a while? I don't have any experience with older versions.


----------



## Mindbullets (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks man! I've been having fun with it.

I've had Pianoteq for a couple of years now, but started really enjoying it with v8. The timbre hasn't quite been what I've been looking for previously, at least compared to some of my other sample libs. Embertone Walker, NI Noire, and Keyscape were my go-tos. I'm really enjoying v8's revoicings, especially on the Steinways and Steingraber, and as always it feels more alive and playable than any sample lib. Love the footprint, also.

Love your demos by the way, I checked out a couple of your other videos. Your compositions and performances are really fun to watch!

Edit/tangent: just saw your Oeser video, that was unreal! Love your composition on that one — awesome execution on the percussion!


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2022)

Love Pianoteq. Also love Arturia's V2 (I haven't upgraded to V3. Didn't see a reason to).


----------



## Petter Rong (Dec 14, 2022)

I probably have to do a demo of Pianoteq one day just to see what all the hype is about, because I've yet to hear a single demo of the pianos that sound even remotely like what I would consider a good piano sound. Reminds me a bit of the Arturia one, and that I do own and have tried and it sounds seriously bad. The NI stuff lacks a lot of dynamic points, but at least the tone is magnificent. Arturia one has neither. From 0:29 on the OP's video, the Steinway B recording, I can't imagine a more perfect example of a stale modelled piano, but at least it has the bright dynamic points that could make it good for live use where everything is about "cutting the mix". I've heard it used live on a Christmas concert last year (piano player was kind enough to show me his MainStage rig) and for the high energy songs it did a pretty good job, but for more authentic stuff it was quite meh. Don't remember what model it was.


----------



## MegaPixel (Dec 14, 2022)

My 2c...

This is just a basic rising velocity test between 6 pianos of a tune that I liked (pianoteq 8 is in my top 6), not fully suited to a piano but I liked it... It does provide contrast...






*For those who are on a budget...*




*Quick run through of some googies...*




*For those who love VSL and want a quick analytical and melodic test of all they have (bar the new one)*


----------



## leonthomasian (Dec 14, 2022)

Mindbullets said:


> Thanks man! I've been having fun with it.
> 
> I've had Pianoteq for a couple of years now, but started really enjoying it with v8. The timbre hasn't quite been what I've been looking for previously, at least compared to some of my other sample libs. Embertone Walker, NI Noire, and Keyscape were my go-tos. I'm really enjoying v8's revoicings, especially on the Steinways and Steingraber, and as always it feels more alive and playable than any sample lib. Love the footprint, also.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, you're so kind. I have a number of piano libraries, but at this point, i'm running out of space to be honest. I might even have to uninstall some to make room for new ones. Maybe this modeling technology will be the answer for everything in the future. I also use Keyscape and other favorites, but I'm really looking forward to trying Pianoteq and see what else is in there. I was even thinking to do a multi-layered composition with different sounds within Pianoteq. 

Yes, that Oeser library is so much fun. It really inspired me to come up with that kind of idea. I really liked the tone.


----------



## leonthomasian (Dec 14, 2022)

MegaPixel said:


> My 2c...
> 
> This is just a basic rising velocity test between 6 pianos of a tune that I liked (pianoteq 8 is in my top 6), not fully suited to a piano but I liked it... It does provide contrast...
> 
> ...



Thanks! Some of these pianos I've never played. I listened to some, but I gotta do it again with headphones at home to be able to hear the details. Is Pianoteq the only modeled piano in your recordings?


----------



## MegaPixel (Dec 14, 2022)

leonthomasian said:


> Thanks! Some of these pianos I've never played. I listened to some, but I gotta do it again with headphones at home to be able to hear the details. Is Pianoteq the only modeled piano in your recordings?


Yep, Pianoteq is the only modelled one I have on video, I had high hopes for MetaPiano but it's not quite there, you wouldn't notice the oddities if it's buried in a mix with other instruments, but if your playing a solo part or something gentle you will pick up on issues straight away.

I do like pianoteq 8, but it does feel like it lacks a bit of body at times, which can be corrected with a splash of EQ to a degree.

VSL pianos are by far the best I've ever seen/heard for handling velocity, but it comes at a heft price, file size and your going to need an SSD or preferably an NVME drive to run them from. There's also a lot of natural reverb from the VSL pianos due to the room they were all sampled in. But they do sound first class.

I also quite like pianoteq's guitar expansion, but I typically lean towards Amplesound VSTs for anything guitar (AGT & ASL).


----------



## MegaPixel (Dec 14, 2022)

Actually Arturia's Piano is modelled... That's in there...


----------



## Mindbullets (Dec 14, 2022)

Petter Rong said:


> I probably have to do a demo of Pianoteq one day just to see what all the hype is about, because I've yet to hear a single demo of the pianos that sound even remotely like what I would consider a good piano sound.


IMO, Pianoteq primarily shines when you play it. You can play it much like you can play a real piano (as in it comes alive), although the sound can be sterile.

Almost like watching a hyper realistic CGI movie… it’s hard to pinpoint what’s “wrong” specifically, you just know it’s synthetic.

I think sample libs still have the edge when it comes to timbre, but for playability I don’t know anything that comes closer to a real acoustic piano than Pianoteq. But I haven’t tried all of the sample libs, either.


----------



## leonthomasian (Dec 18, 2022)

MegaPixel said:


> Yep, Pianoteq is the only modelled one I have on video, I had high hopes for MetaPiano but it's not quite there, you wouldn't notice the oddities if it's buried in a mix with other instruments, but if your playing a solo part or something gentle you will pick up on issues straight away.
> 
> I do like pianoteq 8, but it does feel like it lacks a bit of body at times, which can be corrected with a splash of EQ to a degree.
> 
> ...


Right. VSL in particular can fill up the drives pretty fast. I haven't played all Piano libraries, but Pianoteq can actually compete with some that I've played in the past. But then of course you have the real good ones. You're also right about playing it in a mix. No chance anyone could tell which is which, especially if you have a live instrustment in there. Maybe in a few years, it'd be impossible to know the difference altogether.


----------



## Cyberic (Dec 18, 2022)

Mindbullets said:


> ... for playability I don’t know anything that comes closer to a real acoustic piano than Pianoteq.


Absolutely. 5 star classified.


----------

